# MUMPS att MFF



## Ainoko (Nov 26, 2009)

This is disturbing everyone who was at teh convention needs to get to their doctor ASAP!

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1069889/


----------



## epeppin (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah i know the guy that got it


----------



## Nick (Nov 27, 2009)

Dammit. I hate that cause I've been getting sick lately. I feel fine but I'm just coughing and stuffy. meh


----------



## Telnac (Nov 28, 2009)

MMR FTW (lack of FTL)


----------

